# GET SHORTY MBGFC Memorial Day Tourney report



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*GET SHORTY MBGFC Memorial Day Tourney report " Top Lady Angler"*

Just a quick report till I get back to town : 

Fished hard for 2 straight days in unreal conditions with tough fishing : covered 300 miles: caught and weight 1 - 63 pound tuna : my wife caught and released a white marlin : we hooked two other white marlin on the last day as well and lost both right at the double line: caught a million small dolphin and 1 small wahoo : pile of blkfin:8 bigeyes:

My beautiful wife Won Top Lady Angler !!!!!

I'm so proud of her it's better than if I won !!!!





Had a blast and will try again next year :thumbsup:


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Fished hard. One yellowfin, 5 small bigeyes, 15# wahoo, some blackfins and chicken dolphin. Went 1/3 on whites, should have had two. Lost one with swivel 10' from tip. Had good video, but with no touch of leader it doesn't count. Mike's wife got top lady angler.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

*Awards Breakfast*

Framed award, pink cooler, and small check. It takes a real man to go up and grab a pink cooler and carry it to the truck.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Candace's swag.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

That's ballsy. I think I would have left the cooler unclaimed haha


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd be proud to walk up and get that because my daughter would kill for that pink cooler.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> That's ballsy. I think I would have left the cooler unclaimed haha



Don't make fun of my 5k cooler


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Haha I'd be interested to see if you left it on the dock Mike, if anyone would even bother stealing it


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Haha I'd be interested to see if you left it on the dock Mike, if anyone would even bother stealing it



Woody if you really want one you have to enter as a chick 


Next tourney 


Im sure you would win:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Haha you caught me. I give up. I want the pink yeti!


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats!! It was a tough fishing indeed!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Job. Congrats to you and your wife. Love seeing couples out there together!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

DISANTO said:


> Great Job. Congrats to you and your wife. Love seeing couples out there together!


Coming from the best couple I've seen fishing together:thumbsup:



Thx


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Coming from the best couple I've seen fishing together:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thx


 
Thanks Mike, but I think we have some serious competition with the husband/wife "Get Shorty" team! Great to hear you on the water, and very happy to listen to your billfish report on the radio. There's nothing better than calling a committee boat, is there!!??

Congrats again!

Dave


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

WAY TO GO TEAM GET SHORTY!!!!!! an inspiration to us younger blue water fishing couples team.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Outstanding work! It was great to catch up with you on the dock Friday. Congrats on the win! I for one would proudly walk up and claim that cooler!

Robert


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

*Congrats!*



MSViking said:


> Outstanding work! It was great to catch up with you on the dock Friday. Congrats on the win! I for one would proudly walk up and claim that cooler!
> 
> Robert


Congrats Mike! I agree with Robert on this one...I'd be pumped to claim the pink cooler!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Fish N Tales said:


> Congrats Mike! I agree with Robert on this one...I'd be pumped to claim the pink cooler!


You would have to claw it out of my wifes cold dead hands at this point :

Her and my Daughter took it never to be seen again

It was going to be my new tower drink cooler : But now its a gymnastics drink cooler for all the girls at gym.


Its actually an orca cooler : I have never seen one before: They are pretty dang nice and i hear they hold ice forever.



THX GUY'S


----------

